# Asus PCE-N13 (rt2860) problem



## IslandWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

I just installed PC-BSD 9.0 x86_64 Beta 3, and I followed the instructions posted here by *tim-m89* to get the NIC recognized, activated, and configured.  Now I can actually log into my Belkin router through my wireless card.  However, I cannot access the internet.

This machine is a triple-booter:  Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit, Fedora 15 x86_64, and PC-BSD 9.0 x86_64 Beta.  Both Windows 7 and Fedora 15 are able to access the internet through this wireless card without any problem, so I am left to believe that there is still something I need to do to my BSD system.  The only problem is, I have no idea what that is.

What information should I provide here to help someone help me resolve this perplexing problem?  What additional steps can I take to better configure my card and firewall?

I appreciate your help.

Richard McCord


----------

